# New Air Rifle



## OldCootHillbilly

We got a big box store closin in town. So momma an I stopped in ta see what all were on sale. She hadn't had a chance ta get me my birthday present yet so tonight were the night.

I picked up a Swiss Arms SYNXT32 break action fer 20 percent off. It be spring powered, came with a scope ana synthetic stock. 1000 fps.

Weren't exactly what I was planning on buyin, but the one I really wan't be like 240 bucks! I can't see spendin that much fer a air rifle when I can get a reular rifler fer less en that. It don't have the muffler on the end like the higher priced ones, but I thin witha bit a hillbilly ingenuity I can fix that.

I thin I'm gonna like this en. It'll do the job on tree rats, bunnies an birds. Pellets er lots cheaper in wammo right now an I can keep my skills up with this.

Already been on line an got a lista spare parts I wanna keep fer it. I thin it made a perty good birthday present!


----------



## Caribou

Be careful with the muffler. They are legal on a pellet gun as they are manufactured into the gun and are not removable.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup, only time that'll get used will be when laws ain't gonna matter much no more.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Cool! Air rifles have a lot going for them. Have fun.


----------



## pops

I just bought one yesterday for 100.00 as well. The one I got has a scope but comes with a 2nd barrel which is in 22cal and the other is 177. I can't wait to play.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Momma's gotta work this weekend. Ifin this bloomin rain will quit I wanna play! Need ta get out ta the range an try out the new crossbow to.


----------



## RevWC

I just picked up a Ruger Blackhawk Elite at Walley's for $100.00 bucks with scope! Yea! Too much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can's a flying!


----------



## helicopter5472

pops said:


> I just bought one yesterday for 100.00 as well. The one I got has a scope but comes with a 2nd barrel which is in 22cal and the other is 177. I can't wait to play.


I just picked up a Beeman has both barrels and scope Hope to have a chance to play with it next week


----------



## pops

helicopter5472 said:


> I just picked up a Beeman has both barrels and scope Hope to have a chance to play with it next week


Yep that is the one that I have as well. I could not remember the name of the manufacturer.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

I bought a crosman titan xs three weeks ago. Sadly had to return it for the second time today. The first time was due to a broken scope. After bringing home the second one two and a half weeks ago and contacting crosman with yet another inconsistent gun I still couldn't hut the same place twice. Crosmans first recommendation was heavier ammo and the second was to put 300 shots through it. After 500 with 7.5 grain crosman pellets I was done. Got my money back and will probably just save for a PCP. Very disappointed. I really wanted to like the rifle.


----------



## Viking

With 22LR ammo so hard to get anymore I've been considering an air rifle.


----------



## RevWC

Viking said:


> With 22LR ammo so hard to get anymore I've been considering an air rifle.


You should get one..I sighted in my scope and my Ruger is dead on accurate. You can get 250 rounds of .17 crossman pellets for $2.50 at Wally's, or a better Gamo pellet for a little more.


----------



## JayJay

I bought this last summer to learn how:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/3-1305950 

Had to sell and ended up with this:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/daisyreg;-model-1998-pink-lever-action-bb-gun :ignore:

Yep--I AM a girl!! Who'd thunk I couldn't cock the Ruger??


----------



## mosquitomountainman

JayJay said:


> I bought this last summer to learn how:
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/3-1305950
> 
> Had to sell and ended up with this:
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/daisyreg;-model-1998-pink-lever-action-bb-gun :ignore:
> 
> Yep--I AM a girl!! Who'd thunk I couldn't cock the Ruger??


The Ruger is noted for having pretty strong springs! The non-magnum air guns are easier to cock.


----------

